# 3DS Max 2009 THERE IS NO WORKSPACE INSTEAD ALL I CAN SEE IS MY DESKTOP BACKGROUND



## meisokin (Sep 17, 2010)

i have installed 3DS Max 2009 in my computer but when i open the software i dont see my workspace but instead its my desktop background that appears in the workspace..pls help........tnks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is it turned off? Check under Tools->Options->Workspace.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

this used to happen with poor video display capabilities. you can switch MAX from openGL/direct 3D or to the simple option of using software and no hardware acceleration. what video card do you have?


----------



## meisokin (Sep 17, 2010)

actually i have this 3ds max working properly in my computer but unfortunately my computer system have been corrupted so the system was formated and have to install all those softwares that i had before.. maybe the software for my my video card was been formated..STANDARD VGA GRAPHIC ADAPTER..this is what was listed in my display adapter..but as i can remember this was not the one i saw before my pc was corrupted..


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm not familiar with windows 7, so maybe you should ask a question on the video card section about identifying and installing the correct drivers for your video card. it shouldn't be difficult - famous last words i know


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If your machine is pre-built then it should be easy to get the drivers for it.


----------



## meisokin (Sep 17, 2010)

finally found it guys) its GE Force 9500 gt..but the problem is i dont have the a copy of the driver software for this VGA..


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

you can download nVidia drivers from their website.


----------



## meisokin (Sep 17, 2010)

tnx) i jst finished installing it..


----------



## TheVV0LF (Mar 26, 2012)

hey, im having the same problems, ive recently built a new computer with a gtx 560 ti. ive updated all the drivers and im having the same problem. ( not being able to see my workspace only the desktop imagery.
Ive updated all my drivers and have checked to see if there are any new. 
any ideas?
Cheers


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

have you tried changing the viewport driver in 3ds itself? under customise>preferences then select the 'viewport' tab.
you can start 3dsmax with the switch -h to start in change graphics mode. there should be a shortcut in the autodesk menu to start up in this mode as well.


----------

